# Which is a breed, Paint or Pinto? And which is a color?



## promisethestars (Jan 26, 2011)

I've heard a lot of opinions on this. But does anyone know which is a breed, and which a color?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Paint is a breed. Pinto is a color.


----------



## Brandyrider (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually pinto is technically a breed as well as a color pattern. You can breed and register palominos and pintos. They are cosidered breeds as well


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Palomino and pinto registries are COLOR registries. Not breed registries.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brandyrider said:


> Actually pinto is technically a breed as well as a color pattern. You can breed and register palominos and pintos. They are cosidered breeds as well


Pinto and Palomino are color registries only. 

Pinto takes all types of horses as long as they exhibit pinto patterns. That in and of itself makes it a color registry.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Paints a breed... Pinto is a color registry. In my opinion paints shouldnt be a breed after all its just a color.... Nonsense. All they are is quarter horses with paint patterns..... But because of some idiotic people they are considered a breed. Yes


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

A Paint is a Quarter Horse with to much excessive white to be registered with the AQHA. So therefore, Paint is a color breed. A Pinto is usually, not always, a Grade Horse with a piebald or shewbald coat pattern. Piebalds are white with black spots and Skewbalds are any color spots other than black. Therefore, Pintos are stock type or Grade horses with color.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Paints are Quarter Horses and throroughbreds with color. Pinto can be another other breed that has color.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Paint is not only a color breed. The APHA was _not_ started as a place for the AQHA cropouts to go. You guys are forgetting the pattern tobiano. That is _not_ found in AQHA horses. 

A color registry registers anything with a specific color or pattern type (i.e. PtHA, the palomino registry, the buckskin registry, etc.). APHA now requires at least one of the sire/dam pair to be registered APHA. The other half is only from _approved_ out crosses.


----------



## SunshineofmyLife (Jan 24, 2011)

A Paint is APHA registered with strict bloodline (QH or thoroughbred) requirements, a distinct body, and must meet minimum color requirements. A Paint can be registered as a Pinto, but it is rare for a Pinto to meet Paint requirements. The Pinto Horse Association of America considers Pintos recorded in their registry as a true breed and accepts solid offspring of registered Pinto parents as breed stock, but it is a color registry. 
I was able to register my horse as a Pinto to attend the Pinto world show and he's not registered anywhere else -we have no idea what his parentage is. He simply met the requirements of the amount of white on specific parts of his body, and was not obviously draft or appy. Which we think is funny, because everyone that sees him thinks he has draft in him, or appy.


----------



## SunshineofmyLife (Jan 24, 2011)

I should add that even though we were able to register as a Pinto for the world show, we were only able to show in "stock" classes


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

My horse is double registered, once as a pinto and once as a paint.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> My horse is double registered, once as a pinto and once as a paint.


Sorry to be more clear, The American paint horse association and Pinto Horse association of America.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Also the APHA (American Paint Horse Assoc.) put a rule in place in stating to be registered APHA Paint, the applicant horse must have one APHA registered parent. (The other parent could be registered APHA, AQHA, or TB.) This means that APHA no longer registers 'cropout' QHs or TBs, unless at least one parent is already dually registered with APHA. 

Pinto DOES have a few limitiations-- they don't register stallions unless both parents are registered with them or an approved breed, and as has been mentioned, they don't allow horses with appaloosa coloring/known breeeding, and they don't allow the general run draft-- however they did just open a division for Gypsy/Drum horses.


----------

